# bubblenest= happy?



## amp7594 (Feb 26, 2011)

is it a myth or true do bubble nest show the bettas are happy aswell as being ready to breed


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not really a myth. Normally bettas blow bubble nests when they are physically and mentally healthy. However, there are those who will never blow bubble nests even with the best of care, and some who blow them even in pretty crappy care.


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

My fish hasn't made a bubble nest at all But my bro's wifes betta did in a crappy unheated bowl.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I just put this in another thread too, pardon the redundancy. xD 
My Noonie only makes bubble nests after I do a full clean of his tank, it's like clock work, as soon as he's released back into the tank, off he goes. He tends to the nest passionately for a couple of days and then it's gone. He only makes bubble nests after a full clean, I think he enjoys the clean water (but maybe it's just coincidence ). My other, Chaucer, who has the same tank setup has never made a bubble nest, I've had him for about 2 years now. I know Chaucer is content, he's got a good life with everything he needs, and enjoys really yummy food... especially when I'm able to purchase fruit flies, that's like his version of cheesecake, lol!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Saint Crispin hasn't made a bubble nest yet. I've been a little worried that he isn't happy. Maybe he just isn't a bubble nest maker.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Some bettas do, some dont even when perfectly healthy and kept well entertained. My betta, for example, made a bubble nest while he was still in his cup  he only makes them ever so often, but hes fine. (Although he has some issues right now)


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

That's good to know. Sir Crispin is also still a youngin', so I might not even see that sort of thing for a few months if he does bubble nest.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are a LOT of factors that go into whether or not a fish builds a nest. 

My multicolor PK (General Lee) has been with me almost a year and never made a nest until just recently when I relocated him to a 1 gallon container (while I switched his tank to live plants). Some might say "well he likes the small container better" or "well he likes the lack of current" or "it's because you put an IAL leaf in there" but really there's no way to tell.

IMO a betta will build a nest if he feels content, safe, and healthy. Some may just be too old but when my old VT was still alive he was making nests at 4 years old so age may not play as much into it as we think. Part of it, I believe, is genetic. There are some fish who ALWAYS have a nest (I had one of these and he was the best spawner/father I've ever seen.. I'm sorry he died) and there are those who will only build a nest when in a spawning situation.

I don't look at nests as a sign of happiness but as a sign that the male feels secure. If you want signs that your fish is happy look at how he acts. Does he hide all the time and swim with his fins down or is he always patrolling his territory and carrying his fins proudly (even when not flaring)... those to me are signs of a happy betta.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

He's been looking a little happier lately. He stopped derping around the glass so much, and started playing with his plants and little cave more often. Sometimes he bonks his plants as if to say, "That's right, plant! I'm in charge around here!" His fins are also always well displayed, especially if he's begging for food. I hope that means he's happy.


----------

